# Lyft Promotes Tipping..



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I took a Lyft the other night to meet up with some friends for dinner drinks darts etc.. should have to took a screen shot but ... It was a friendly reminder to tip your Driver... Just nice to see , thought I'd pass it along


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

So does Uber. Lyft was the first one to do so, however, and Uber did it to avoid the backlash they were receiving for prohibiting tips.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

As an SF biker that hopped on many platforms, Postmates was most actively (and successfully for the driver) convincing the customers to tip.

Now before you get a rosy warm feeling, after analyzing much data PM had the lowest payout (mostly $5 including paid 15-20 minutes waits)
They figure the customer is kicking down enough.

Which turns post peeps into cherry pickers
When you can see the destination, a fast food order can pay


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

dauction said:


> I took a Lyft the other night to meet up with some friends for dinner drinks darts etc.. should have to took a screen shot but ... It was a friendly reminder to tip your Driver... Just nice to see , thought I'd pass it along


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Who cares about tips? Raise the damn rates. They can shove their tips up their ass.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

AngelAdams said:


> Who cares about tips? Raise the damn rates. They can shove their tips up their ass.


They're not raising the rates. Period.

Still don't care about tips?


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> They're not raising the rates. Period.
> 
> Still don't care about tips?


Nope. Not when it's being used to subsidize my pay.



Cableguynoe said:


> They're not raising the rates. Period.
> 
> Still don't care about tips?


I shouldn't have to rely on the kindness of strangers to make a living wage doing a very undervalued job. Tipping should only be done in cases of excellent service and or if you want to reward a bonus. They need to do away with the option in app.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

dauction said:


> I took a Lyft the other night to meet up with some friends for dinner drinks darts etc.. should have to took a screen shot but ... It was a friendly reminder to tip your Driver... Just nice to see , thought I'd pass it along


.... if only their own employees at 185 Berry Street would ever tip.



AngelAdams said:


> Nope. Not when it's being used to subsidize my pay.
> 
> 
> I shouldn't have to rely on the kindness of strangers to make a living wage doing a very undervalued job. Tipping should only be done in cases of excellent service and or if you want to reward a bonus. They need to do away with the option in app.


"... coming up on the news hour, another cheapskate rideshare driver rationalizes stiffing his waitress. Details at 11."


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

AngelAdams said:


> Nope. Not when it's being used to subsidize my pay.
> 
> 
> I shouldn't have to rely on the kindness of strangers to make a living wage doing a very undervalued job. Tipping should only be done in cases of excellent service and or if you want to reward a bonus. They need to do away with the option in app.


I agree with you, I am more than willing to pay extra for a service that I want just tell me how much it is upfront and I will see how that price compares to other options. If it is worth it I will pay and if not I will not no fuss.

Tipping is a European custom that was imported here and then they wised up and got rid of it, hopefully it will not be all that much longer before we get rid of this bad practice ourselves.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Dropking said:


> .... if only their own employees at 185 Berry Street would ever tip.
> 
> 
> "... coming up on the news hour, another cheapskate rideshare driver rationalizes stiffing his waitress. Details at 11."


Having been a waiter and if you knew me you'd be surprised. Presumptions are ass holes. We all got one.



Uberfunitis said:


> I agree with you, I am more than willing to pay extra for a service that I want just tell me how much it is upfront and I will see how that price compares to other options. If it is worth it I will pay and if not I will not no fuss.
> 
> Tipping is a European custom that was imported here and then they wised up and got rid of it, hopefully it will not be all that much longer before we get rid of this bad practice ourselves.


I have no problem with tips or tipping. My friends will argue with me on over tipping. But relying on tips to make your nut is no bueno. Just more corporate subsidies.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

AngelAdams said:


> Having been a waiter and if you knew me you'd be surprised. Presumptions are ass holes. We all got one.
> 
> 
> I have no problem with tips or tipping. My friends will argue with me on over tipping. But relying on tips to make your nut is no bueno. Just more corporate subsidies.


"Presumptions are assholes" is a gramatically confused statement. I think you are mixing up adjectives and nouns. Care to clarify what you are trying to say, waiter?


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Dropking said:


> "Presumptions are assholes" is a gramatically confused statement. I think you are mixing up adjectives and nouns. Care to clarify what you are trying to say, waiter?


If that confuses you, gravity must be a total trip.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

AngelAdams said:


> If that confuses you, gravity must be a total trip.


Gravity is a topic for physics. A trip is what happens on lsd. You are a mixed up muddle, waiter. Use different words to say what you mean in another way. I will try listening again, promise.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Dropking said:


> Gravity is a topic for physics. A trip is what happens on lsd. You are a mixed up muddle, waiter. Use different words to say what you mean in another way. I will try listening again, promise.


You seem like you need a hug. Who shit in your Cheerios today?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

AngelAdams said:


> Nope. Not when it's being used to subsidize my pay.
> 
> 
> I shouldn't have to rely on the kindness of strangers to make a living wage doing a very undervalued job. Tipping should only be done in cases of excellent service and or if you want to reward a bonus. They need to do away with the option in app.





AngelAdams said:


> But relying on tips to make your nut is no bueno. Just more corporate subsidies.


Who said anything about relying on tips?

Regardless if you make great money or are barely making it, tips are always extra money and always welcome.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Out of Town folks tip
Older tip 
Weekend, non tippers might tip 
This week, mon and tue , 17 out of 28 tipped , then came Wednesday , and I pulled a 0 tip day, 0-10? , but 6-7out of 10 came from one area of this specific continent ? Very tough to dislodge $ from those folks.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> I agree with you, I am more than willing to pay extra for a service that I want just tell me how much it is upfront and I will see how that price compares to other options. If it is worth it I will pay and if not I will not no fuss.
> 
> Tipping is a European custom that was imported here and then they wised up and got rid of it, hopefully it will not be all that much longer before we get rid of this bad practice ourselves.


Or perhaps Uber/Lyft will get rid of you first!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Or perhaps Uber/Lyft will get rid of you first!


That is always possible, but unlikely!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> That is always possible, but unlikely!


I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Who said anything about relying on tips?
> 
> Regardless if you make great money or are barely making it, tips are always extra money and always welcome.


Yup. Tips should only be extra for a job well done.



mbd said:


> Out of Town folks tip
> Older tip
> Weekend, non tippers might tip
> This week, mon and tue , 17 out of 28 tipped , then came Wednesday , and I pulled a 0 tip day, 0-10? , but 6-7out of 10 came from one area of this specific continent ? Very tough to dislodge $ from those folks.


USC students get free rides and they don't even tip a dollar. So yeah the tip culture only exists in the minds of the past.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Dropking said:


> .... if only their own employees at 185 Berry Street would ever tip.
> 
> 
> "... coming up on the news hour, another cheapskate rideshare driver rationalizes stiffing his waitress. Details at 11."


I've actually lost friends because I tip too much lol. Wrong person buddy. #fakenews


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> They're not raising the rates. Period.
> 
> Still don't care about tips?


Yup, tips are only to reward for great service and/or going above and beyond. If U/L want me as a driver, they have to raise the rates. If not, I'm in America, we are dripping in shit paying jobs. You can always do something else. You can literally make $5-10 more an hr being a security guard, or the 3,000,000 other minimum wage jobs. 
I'm sick and tired of telling drivers to stop working for these companies. 
Being an advocate is taxing. This is my last month. **** it.


----------



## Bangbrosuberlyft. (Apr 20, 2019)

dauction said:


> I took a Lyft the other night to meet up with some friends for dinner drinks darts etc.. should have to took a screen shot but ... It was a friendly reminder to tip your Driver... Just nice to see , thought I'd pass it along


Me, only cash tip. I like the old school way. Pretty lady driver get extra tip on the app.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> Yup, tips are only to reward for great service and/or going above and beyond. If U/L want me as a driver, they have to raise the rates. If not, I'm in America, we are dripping in shit paying jobs. You can always do something else. You can literally make $5-10 more an hr being a security guard, or the 3,000,000 other minimum wage jobs.
> I'm sick and tired of telling drivers to stop working for these companies.
> Being an advocate is taxing. This is my last month. @@@@ it.


Instead, why not make it your last shift....today! Rather, you'll wait it out another month instead grabbing one of the readily available aforementioned jobs? Have you ever listened to your own advice?


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> So does Uber. Lyft was the first one to do so, however, and Uber did it to avoid the backlash they were receiving for prohibiting tips.


He's not talking about tipping in general. He is saying they reminding people to tip. As for uber apparently you ****ing need to opt in to get tipped what's that about? And if I don't then will the tip option not be available to the pax or will uber pocket the money? Kinda feel like they will pocket the money


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> And if I don't then will the tip option not be available to the pax or will uber pocket the money?


Your pax won't be able to leave a tip and will receive a message to the effect of, "Your driver hasn't opted in to receive tips".


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Instead, why not make it your last shift....today! Rather, you'll wait it out another month instead grabbing one of the readily available aforementioned jobs? Have you ever listened to your own advice?


Yup stopped rideshare a year ago. Filtered it out of my life. Now I'm seeking revenge.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> Yup stopped rideshare a year ago. Filtered it out of my life. Now I'm seeking revenge.


By posting on the interweb?

You go gettem



Pax Collector said:


> Your pax won't be able to leave a tip and will receive a message to the effect of, "Your driver hasn't opted in to receive tips".


I never opted in or out. But I hear others must. Been getting in app tips since the start.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> By posting on the interweb?
> 
> You go gettem
> 
> ...


I've been advocating and recruiting for a class action against lyft. We did Uber couple years ago now it's time for lyft.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> I've been advocating and recruiting for a class action against lyft. We did Uber couple years ago now it's time for lyft.


Looking forward to my $0.60 check.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Looking forward to my $0.60 check.


We got 20 million from Uber and payouts will average $.30 a mile.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> Nope. Not when it's being used to subsidize my pay.
> 
> 
> I shouldn't have to rely on the kindness of strangers to make a living wage doing a very undervalued job. Tipping should only be done in cases of excellent service and or if you want to reward a bonus. They need to do away with the option in app.


How is a restaurant server treated any differently from you? Servers tips are much higher than ours, but our hourly wage is much higher. Servers depend on tips to make a living.

You know rates won't be raised & you still want to get rid of tipping, makes absolutely no sense. I average $23/hr prior to gas expense & $20/hr after gas expense, with Lyft's tips & bonuses.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Hitchhiker said:


> How is a restaurant server treated any differently from you? Servers tips are much higher than ours, but our hourly wage is much higher. Servers depend on tips to make a living.
> 
> You know rates won't be raised & you still want to get rid of tipping, makes absolutely no sense. I average $23/hr prior to gas expense & $20/hr after gas expense, with Lyft's tips & bonuses.


If you still don't get it, there is nothing I can say or do to get through. I'll just leave you with a my quote. If you compare yourself to garbage you will always be a dumpster.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> If you still don't get it, there is nothing I can say or do to get through. I'll just leave you with a my quote. If you compare yourself to garbage you will always be a dumpster.


Since you still feel Lyft needs to do away with their tipping option in app, there's nothing else I can say or do to get through.

I'll just leave you with this quote: "Never argue with stupid people, they will drag you down to their level & then beat you with experience."


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

AngelAdams said:


> I've actually lost friends because I tip too much lol. Wrong person buddy. #fakenews


Wow, lost friends because you tip? Interesting. Is your nose growing longer as well, Pinocchio?



Uberfunitis said:


> Tipping is a European custom that was imported here and then they wised up and got rid of it, hopefully it will not be all that much longer before we get rid of this bad practice ourselves.


....which is why European table service is notorious for sucking. When you visit france, italy, england, etal, and have to stand atop a table and yell for water youll get it, world traveler. They have no incentive. You get great service here because of our tipping culture. The freeloaders on this thread pretend not to notice.


----------

